# Injured Female Betta



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I had a successful tank with three females for a good while up until one of them died. Then the level of command was messed up and the larger surviving female began harassing the smaller one. They are separated now and I'm wondering if the smaller betta will recover. Her fins are nipped up horribly and she's been unable to eat, so she's really thin. She simply spends all her time lying on an amazon sword. She eats when I feed her though now that she doesn't have the bigger female there to stop her.

Think she can recover?


----------



## xomcsox (Sep 19, 2009)

I am pretty sure she will do you have any pictures? Mikayla


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Hopefully she will recover, but she needs to start eating again. Try what you can to get her to eat. If she will eat she will recover. Fins grow back quickly.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay thanks. I've been feeding her bloodworms twice a day in an attempt to get her weight back up. She seems more active today when I walk around the tank. She was just adjusting herself on the leaf she lays on so that she could see me better but today she actually tried to swim to me.


----------



## jchutch (Sep 8, 2009)

She will recover but does the tank she is in have an airstone, bubblewand etc? I read in an article that well circulated water helps with betta recovery.. Also some on this forum said to add aquarium salt to the water.

Good Luck
John


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

The tank has a filter on it that moves the water, but not very much. I keep it low because she seems to prefer calm water.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Maybe throw a bubble stone on there and adjust it so there are not too many bubbles in it. Or put the bubble stone in the filter so that it doesn't cause any more turbulance.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

shes probably young if shes small so her fins will regenerate quickly, my female had a frayed tail from her spawn and she recovered in 3 days


----------

